# You will never make much more with huge surge



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

It seems like I do better when the surge is less $2-3 when it goes to $6-7 like it was all day today because we have no drivers in this area they finally raised the surge why I dont know we have no drivers like any other day though now more people are out so I finally figured it out. Uber just raises the price then takes more from us. I finally tracked all my rides. People think we get the $40.00 fares so no tips though I yell them that Uber takes about 60 percent in our area then I may get tipped. Last we surge was 2-3 dollars I think I had 8 out of 10 tip yup that was a record though today just one tip. Sad is I am seeing more independent cabs running around. One day these independents will join and I cant blame them.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Speak for yourself I killed it today. $260 in 6 hours.... Love $10+ surge


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Mark h Silvernail said:


> It seems like I do better when the surge is less $2-3 when it goes to $6-7 like it was all day today because we have no drivers in this area they finally raised the surge why I dont know we have no drivers like any other day though now more people are out so I finally figured it out. Uber just raises the price then takes more from us. I finally tracked all my rides. People think we get the $40.00 fares so no tips though I yell them that Uber takes about 60 percent in our area then I may get tipped. Last we surge was 2-3 dollars I think I had 8 out of 10 tip yup that was a record though today just one tip. Sad is I am seeing more independent cabs running around. One day these independents will join and I cant blame them.


On average about 10-20% people tip, most of them less then 5$.
Even few bucks from surge much better than tipping in general


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Speak for yourself I killed it today. $260 in 6 hours.... Love $10+ surge
> View attachment 465359


Nice


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Uberguyken said:


> Speak for yourself I killed it today. $260 in 6 hours.... Love $10+ surge
> View attachment 465359


Solid day. I hit my $200 goal in less than 5 hours. Drivers should continue staying home to collect unemployment. I'm doing better than pre-COVID days with promotions.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> Solid day. I hit my $200 goal in less than 5 hours. Drivers should continue staying home to collect unemployment. I'm doing better than pre-COVID days with promotions.


Yes sir! It's been like a concert let out around here all night long with $10+ surges lasting for hours... I haven't had this much fun since Arianna Grande was here in concert. It's been a constant money grab and Fri and Sat night have been crazy...


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> On average about 10-20% people tip, most of them less then 5$.
> Even few bucks from surge much better than tipping in general


I just have a question for you (or anyone). Why do you write money as 5$? I see a lot of people doing that. Here in America it has always been written $5. How do you write uneven amounts? Is it like 5$ 25C instead of $5.25?
Not intending this as an insult, just wondering why so many people here write it like you do.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I just have a question for you (or anyone). Why do you write money as 5$? I see a lot of people doing that. Here in America it has always been written $5. How do you write uneven amounts? Is it like 5$ 25C instead of $5.25?
> Not intending this as an insult, just wondering why so many people here write it like you do.


Because it makes sense...you say "five dollars", therefore 5$ is the correct spoken order.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Because it makes sense...you say "five dollars", therefore 5$ is the correct spoken order.


We don't change things just because it makes sense. That is un-American. We would have re-write the whole American English language if making sense mattered.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

SOLA-RAH said:


> Because it makes sense...you say "five dollars", therefore 5$ is the correct spoken order.


Even though it is incorrect to write it in that order, and looks silly, and I don't do it that way, if I had to guess the reason some people do it that way is like ⬆ said.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> just wondering why so many people here write it like you do.


Cuz so many people weren't born in America, as simple as it.

And $5.25 could be 5.25$ &#128578;



Jst1dreamr said:


> We don't change things just because it makes sense. That is un-American.


Lol


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Cuz so many people weren't born in America, as simple as it.
> 
> And $5.25 could be 5.25$ &#128578;
> 
> ...


Well if they want to live in America they should do as Americans do or go home.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Well if they want to live in America they should do as Americans do or go home.


Who told you that? If something do not directly benefit me why should I care about it? Maybe your opinion is very true in some small town in the middle of nowhere but in the place like California nobody seems to care.
And try to find Americans somewhere in IT field compare to Safeway, so...


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I just have a question for you (or anyone). Why do you write money as 5$? I see a lot of people doing that. Here in America it has always been written $5. How do you write uneven amounts? Is it like 5$ 25C instead of $5.25?
> Not intending this as an insult, just wondering why so many people here write it like you do.


The reason the $ comes first is to let you know that the amount is in US dollars.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

pengduck said:


> The reason the $ comes first is to let you know that the amount is in US dollars.


But, oddly, if you are talking cents, the cents symbol would come after the number. Right?

And other measurement units would come after the number. "100%"; "80° outside"; " 1' 8" "

But the dollar sign goes first.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Who told you that? If something do not directly benefit me why should I care about it? Maybe your opinion is very true in some small town in the middle of nowhere but in the place like California nobody seems to care.


Well your intelligence shows in your statement. You should think before you run your mouth, as my profile says I am from California, San Francisco east bay, Hardly qualifies as a small town by any definition.



MikhailCA said:


> And try to find Americans somewhere in IT field compare to Safeway, so...


 And yet you are an uber driver.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Well your intelligence shows in your statement. You should think before you run your mouth, as my profile says I am from California, San Francisco east bay, Hardly qualifies as a small town by any definition.


Your opinion doesn't reflect everybody's opinion(hopefully) in this area.


Jst1dreamr said:


> And yet you are an uber driver.


Don't see anything bad by making extra money and
Never did it full time before April, layoffs happened everywhere, specially in IT.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> But, oddly, if you are talking cents, the cents symbol would come after the number. Right?
> 
> And other measurement units would come after the number. "100%"; "80° outside"; " 1' 8" "
> 
> But the dollar sign goes first.


i
I read somewhere that it makes it more difficult to change the number--so if it were 5.25$ you could easily make it 105.25$ and so on. Can't do it as easily with the decimal and the $ sign in the way at each end of the dollars.

Wouldn't make sense to care about cents because who would bother changing 5 cents to 105 cents? It would make no cents (sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Speak for yourself I killed it today. $260 in 6 hours.... Love $10+ surge
> View attachment 465359


Nothing quite like averaging $40+ an hour, eh?


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*You will never make much more with huge surge*

When I've had huge surge, I hit $100 in one hour

I normally average around $20 with no surge

Your logic makes no sense


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Solid day. I hit my $200 goal in less than 5 hours. Drivers should continue staying home to collect unemployment. I'm doing better than pre-COVID days with promotions.


You have promotions? Do tell.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Mole said:


> You have promotions? Do tell.


No promotions. Surges, longer than average rides, higher than average tips, merciless with the decline/cancel feature.


----------

